# The Best Go Pro Monopod of 2015



## SolidBored

I have had 3 xshots break upon bad falls, and recently, in Japan, a Smatree pole bent (upon a fall) to where I cannot retract it anymore. 

To be honest, I liked the xshot the most because it was most compact and had the best range of motion, even though the interface was shaky and prone to breakage. The Smatree worked okay. I hated the lack of range (I like to film others and selfie in the same run) and that it was so long! (I had to store it in a backpack when not in use).

While in Niseko an Aussie had an SP monopod that looked promising. Besides that, does anyone have any other recommendations for my next monopod? 


Thank you!


----------



## Mystery2many

I just got my first GoPro a month ago and after a few crappy poles I bought the GoPro 3way mount. Its pretty sweet, folds up and can store it in my cargo pocket, has a ton of different ways to set it up including just as a grip and on the inside of the handle is a retractable tri pod.


----------



## Handbanana

Does anyone else have any input on this? Specific products? Good lengths? There just seems to be so many of these things out there and have no idea where to start without throwing money away.


----------



## larrytbull

i have 3 different monopods
my biggest complaint with them is carrying them around when not filing them. and also holding them while getting off the lift.
the shorter one is the most portable i can put it in my pocket when compressed

lately i think maybe just holding the gopro will yield better results.


----------



## timmytard

larrytbull said:


> i have 3 different monopods
> my biggest complaint with them is carrying them around when not filing them. and also holding them while getting off the lift.
> the shorter one is the most portable i can put it in my pocket when compressed
> 
> lately i think maybe just holding the gopro will yield better results.


Not even close, I have a tonne of them, I don't think a single one is wwatchable.

I just used a ski pole, but, not folding up made it just a bit too big.
Those were the best vids, the farther you can get it away from yourself, the better the vids are gonna be 

I ended up snapping in half, on purpose.
Now I can slide the two pieces together & make it any length between the 2

But it doesn't matter(as much) when you lose or break
One of those


TT


----------



## Handbanana

Yeah I was definitely considering a collapsible. Don't want to film even close to all day, so it would be nice to have something that'll fit in a bigger jacket pocket.


----------



## SolidBored

I am looking at the 19" SP Gadgets pole. It retails for about $35 on Amazon. I think I could fit the collapsed pole in one pocket and the GoPro in the other pocket. That way I won't need my backpack, but I will need to screw the gopro housing onto the pole every time I want to use it. 

I think the real trick is balancing collapsibility with steadiness in filming. There seems to be an issue where shorter collapsed poles are less steady (shaky).


----------



## larrytbull

SolidBored said:


> I am looking at the 19" SP Gadgets pole. It retails for about $35 on Amazon. I think I could fit the collapsed pole in one pocket and the GoPro in the other pocket. That way I won't need my backpack, but I will need to screw the gopro housing onto the pole every time I want to use it.
> 
> I think the real trick is balancing collapsibility with steadiness in filming. There seems to be an issue where shorter collapsed poles are less steady (shaky).


Get the easy in ad'ter for pole, just like helmet mount you can slide it in, rather than unscrewing the mounts. I use helmet mount to hold camera when I dont feel like holding pole


----------



## SolidBored

That's an excellent idea. I only know of those helmet mounts that are connected by ashesive tape. Are there other ones that screw into the pole?


----------



## larrytbull

SolidBored said:


> That's an excellent idea. I only know of those helmet mounts that are connected by ashesive tape. Are there other ones that screw into the pole?












Available at amazon and ebay


----------



## freshy

I also have the 3-way I love it because you can angle it in such a way that you do not see a pole in the shot. I do wish it had more length tho, but being able to be a grenade grip and a tripod makes up for that.


----------



## twoneil

I've been using the SP monopod for awhile. It's long enough (36") but still portable to put on a small backpack which I carry while riding.

You would also want a direct connection between the GoPro and the pole. The added lateral weight takes a toll on you if you are filming several runs.


----------



## SolidBored

larrytbull said:


> Available at amazon and ebay


thanks for the tip. I think this would work great with the xshot, as it has a screw the connects to the tripod adapter. Unfortunately it will not work with the SP pole which is also like the smatree pole. Both of those poles are a one piece with Direct GoPro Camera Attachment 180 Swivel Head, as seen here:

Amazon.com : SP Gadgets POV Pole GoPro-Edition (36 inch, Black) : Camera & Photo


----------



## Ballistic_BW

Another vote for the gopro 3way. Has a good length and you are able to get the pole out of the video which is nice. It also collapses nice and small and fits in my Bomb Bag. I keep an extra battery, lcd screen, and my gopro mounted on the 3 way in the bag. And still have room for glove liners and my keys.


----------



## SolidBored

twoneil said:


> I've been using the SP monopod for awhile. It's long enough (36") but still portable to put on a small backpack which I carry while riding.
> 
> You would also want a direct connection between the GoPro and the pole. The added lateral weight takes a toll on you if you are filming several runs.


I just bought the SP and am going to use it this weekend. The tripod looks great for easy cruising and maybe capturing some park sessions, but I ride pretty hard and am just looking for something that isn't going to break. It's more about durability vs versatility with me.


----------



## ETM

If you want it to look half decent it needs to be over a meter long, otherwise you are just filming your head.
Mine is about 1.5m long fully extended from memory, diy from an extendable mop handle.
If it fits in your pocket you might as well throw it in the bin cause nobody wants to see that shit


----------



## kwillo

I use 2 to good effect. One around 30cm that stays in my bag the whole time which gets the most use (riding, chairlift shots etc) and one around 80cm for the epic days.
Both are made from cut down ski poles, just cut to desired length, glue a bolt in the end and place a gopro tripod mount on top. Cheap, easy and virtually indestructible.


----------



## h1ng

My personal favourite is the Smatree Y1. Hella durable and easy to adjust with wet hands/gloves


----------



## Argo

I use the handlebar mount on my wanker, gives great pov footage, gets kinda cold after a few minutes, good thing gopro batteries only last 10 minutes.


----------

